# 6 Week HAVOC Cycle - PCT info/question



## BTG2008 (Apr 7, 2015)

I am just finishing up my 6 week Havoc cycle and I am wondering what would be best for a PCT. My last cycle was about 5/6 months ago and it was a 1-AD (the legit one (1-androstene-3beta, 17beta-doil)) & 4-AD cycle that went about 8 weeks. My PCT then was Nolva, PES Erase, DAA, L-arginine, creatine, multi. I lost some gains after and some strength too.

 My current Havoc cycle looks like this:
 Week 1: 20mg split daily
           2: 30mg split daily
           3: 30mg split daily
           4: 40mg split daily
           5: 40mg split daily
           6: 30mg split daily

 I also had supporting supps during the cycle... cycle support, multi, fish oil, etc.

 I have a lot on hand for PCT and was looking for some more guidance on what would work best for retaining gains in size and strength while restoring my natural test back. My current stash of PCT stuff I have on hand includes Novla, Aromasin, Clomid, PES Erase, Lean Extreme, DAA, ZMA, DHEA, Resveratrol, Creatine, L-arginine, and JYM Alpha (Fenugreek, DIM, Ashwaganda, Longfolia, Quercetin).

 Any suggestions on what the best PCT with these supplements would be?


----------

